# Far Cry 2 Size 3.5 Gb only!!!!



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Far Cry 2 Size 3.15 Gb only!!!!*

I had Far cry 2 for about 3 weeks now, I play it and it's all fine, and didn't notice its size on the HDD, but in the readme file it says it needs at least 6 GB
well today I went to th installation folder to see the size, and guess what? it was way smaller than 6 GB! it was 3.15 GB!
also the sys. req. in the game's manual reported that 12 GB in needed 
is there something wrong here?


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

If it plays fine, nothing should be wrong. The extra space is probably there to mak sure that it plays well (so no one fills their hard drive completely up). 

It may also be so it can save settings and other things and any updates, etc.

Never played this game before, but it should be fine if it is working.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've played this game

yea the disk space taken up is tiny and the map is a good size


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

So far ive been on 2 different maps in SP. not to spoil anything i wont say anymore. But have you noticed how there is very little variation for the texture on the ground. Or for anything else for that matter.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea alot of it looks the same

and there's nothing really ingenious about camouflage or anything like that

The enemy keeps ramming you and is really annoying 

skip singleplayer on this game and just do Multiplayer

best part about SP is the end cuz you're finished the game yesh it got on my nerves quite a bit


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

oh you are right! that's explains it, they made 3 or 4 tree models and multiply it by a million LOL!!!
same road, same AI, same cars, and they said the AI is unscripted, it's cool that not everyone is doing the same move :laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The AI may be unscripted but they're damm annying


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW!!!
just look at this

my eyes hurts when I look at that sun :laugh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

thats how it is in real life the ambience is there but after a while the whole game just feels really annoying


----------

